# Help required to finalise b/w these ADSL2+ wifi routers



## sumitgupta (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi,

I am posting first time in this forum, I am from Kolkata, saltlake area.
I have two options for ADSL2+ wifi router for my Broadband (am applying BSNL connection as soon as pooja holidays are over here), have budget of Rs.2k/- & not more than that.
Devices - I have two laptops, two smartphones, one apple phone in house of about 1400 sqft area and if i place the router in center of house then at both ends there are around two-three walls (to cover whole of the house) of 20-30 feet at both ends from center.

*Shortlists * (as usual's in this budget)
_- DLink 2750u
-TPlink TD-W8961ND_

one + for Dlink is, it have USB port (if it can be used for USB dongle connection, like connecting photon, etc  in usb port, not sure about it)

Pros/Cons known till now (had tried googling it)
*DLink 2750u* (more of cons)
- Initial router configuration issue
- Heating problem on prolonged usage
- internet drop issue (need to restart on frequent basis)

*TPlink TD-W8961ND* 
- gud configuration
- good signal strength

Please suggest or more preferably share your usage experience on any of the above devices you have used/using... or something better in same budget would be great ...!!!


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2012)

the TP Link router is a very good one - for an alternative you can consider this :
Buffalo Wireless N150 High Power ADSL2+ Router with Modem | Router | Flipkart.com

BTW, the USb port on the 2750u is for connecting to a pc .. not for using a usb dongle.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 22, 2012)

The USB port on the 2750u is a joke, you can only use a d-link dongle for 3g connection, the rest like photon, 3g evdo etc will not work, if you want one with a usb get the Asus RT-N13U  or TP-Link-WR1043ND


----------



## sumitgupta (Oct 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> the TP Link router is a very good one - for an alternative you can consider this :
> Buffalo Wireless N150 High Power ADSL2+ Router with Modem | Router | Flipkart.com
> 
> BTW, the USb port on the 2750u is for connecting to a pc .. not for using a usb dongle.



Thanks 'Topgear' for your buffalo suggestion- initially i omitted this, becos not sure about  how is the post sales support in india. Have heard D-link has very good one in this regard, not sure about the TP Link also (hope its gud)



dan4u said:


> The USB port on the 2750u is a joke, you can only use a d-link dongle for 3g connection, the rest like photon, 3g evdo etc will not work, if you want one with a usb get the Asus RT-N13U  or TP-Link-WR1043ND



Thanks 'Dan4u' for sugesstion for usb dongle routers Asus RT N13u and TP Link WR1043ND, but i think they dont have modems in them and they are 1k+ above in prices.


can anyone share their experience using TP W8961ND, some of its post sales support if any.
(i have started liking this one...  )


----------



## gcbeldar (Oct 22, 2012)

dan4u said:


> The USB port on the 2750u is a joke, you can only use a d-link dongle for 3g connection, the rest like photon, 3g evdo etc will not work, if you want one with a usb get the Asus RT-N13U  or TP-Link-WR1043ND


Your Remarks to the below;
Getting a Normal ADSL+ Modem with WiFi and USB Port Router [which having DD-WRT/Tomato Support].


----------



## dan4u (Oct 22, 2012)

gcbeldar said:


> Your Remarks to the below;
> Getting a Normal ADSL+ Modem with WiFi and USB Port Router [which having DD-WRT/Tomato Support].



yea but what's the use of the usb port? and there's frequent connection drops, which is a major flaw in the 2750u.


----------



## sumitgupta (Oct 25, 2012)

agree with dan4u, i have heard lots of issue in 2750u in other discussion forums about this.
Settling on TP Link TD-W8961ND... looking for gud deal online, offline i am getting it of about Rs.2150/- in kolkata (chandani market)


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2012)

the deal you are getting is the best .. the minimum price I've found online is Rs. 2.3k.

BTW, which shop is selling it form Rs.2.15k and if possible post a small review of this.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 26, 2012)

What about iBall Baton?


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2012)

are you talking about this 
Iball 150M Wireless-N ADSL2+ Router | Router | Flipkart.com

looks like a decent unit but spending 200 bucks more can get you something much better - see the post #7.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 26, 2012)

YEah TP link is better. I owned DLink one.. got many WIFI issues ,, got refund


----------



## sumitgupta (Oct 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> the deal you are getting is the best .. the minimum price I've found online is Rs. 2.3k.
> 
> BTW, which shop is selling it form Rs.2.15k and if possible post a small review of this.



I query over the phone here in Kolkata to one of the shop...


----------



## dan4u (Oct 26, 2012)

hey contact the user "Rider" I believe he's got the TP Link TD-W8961ND


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2012)

sumitgupta said:


> I query over the phone here in Kolkata to one of the shop...



care to share the name of the shop.


----------



## sumitgupta (Oct 29, 2012)

I called they said me this price - 2.1k

Rahul Industrial Enterprises Pvt Ltd
+91 33 30227492
+91 9830064573
riepl@cal2.vsnl.net.in
30,C.R.Avenue,1st Floor,near Chandni Metro Stn, 
Kolkata 700 012


Any other option to get more cheaper.. if you can suggest
as travelling to market and returning to saltlake will cost another 100 bucks.. So effective price would be 2.2k ..


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ check primeabgb.com i recently got one @2250 including shipping.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2012)

sumitgupta said:


> I called they said me this price - 2.1k
> 
> Rahul Industrial Enterprises Pvt Ltd
> +91 33 30227492
> ...



thanks for the details 

now if you can arrange for free shipping then it's the best deal :
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS


----------



## sumitgupta (Oct 30, 2012)

anyone knows coupon code for primeabgb.com..?


----------

